# Man with the golden gun



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

LICENCE TO KILL and THE MAN WITH THE GOLDEN GUN Coming to Blu-ray on May 12, 2009


* March 22, 2009

The ultimate spy series is bolder than ever in high definition as two more must-own missions LICENCE TO KILL and THE MAN WITH THE GOLDEN GUN arrive on Blu-ray Disc (BD) May 12 from MGM and Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment.

Recently restored and re-mastered for the highest quality picture and sound quality via the state-of-the-art Lowry process digital frame-by-frame restoration, 007's action-packed thrill-ride adventures are primed for Blu-ray Disc for the first time ever in high definition. LICENCE TO KILL and THE MAN WITH THE GOLDEN GUN join recently released Bond on Blu-ray Disc catalog titles DR. NO, DIE ANOTHER DAY, LIVE AND LET DIE, FOR YOUR EYES ONLY, FROM RUSSIA WITH LOVE, THUNDERBALL, GOLDFINGER, MOONRAKER and THE WORLD IS NOT ENOUGH.

One of the world's most successful and longest running film franchises in history, Bond... James Bond boasts an astounding 98% global consumer awareness. Both LICENCE TO KILL and THE MAN WITH THE GOLDEN GUN Blu-ray Discs are fully-loaded with a dossier of top-secret extras, including declassified featurettes and exclusive interactive guides and will be available for the suggested retail price of $34.99 U.S. / $37.99 Canada each. Pre-book is April 15.

Licence To Kill Synopsis:
James Bond turns renegade to hunt down a master criminal in this pulse-pounding thrill-ride that's packed with awesome stunts, subtle humor and explosive confrontations. Timothy Dalton brings urgency, charm and deadly determination to his portrayal of the super-agent, who leaves the British Secret Service and begins a fierce vendetta after his friend Felix Leiter (David Hedison) is brutally attacked by drug lord Franz Sanchez (Robert Davi).

The Man With The Golden Gun Synopsis:
James Bond has been marked for death, and he'll need all of his lethal instincts and charm to survive in this action-packed adventure! Roger Moore returns as Agent 007 and faces off in a deadly game of cat-and-mouse with assassin Francisco Scaramanga (Christopher Lee). Featuring such memorable characters as henchman Nick Nack (Herve Villechaize) and Bond girl Mary Goodnight (Britt Ekland) - as well as a wild automobile chase through Bangkok and Bond's stunning confrontation against an entire martial arts school - The Man With The Golden Gun delivers non-stop excitement!


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Greg if you like Bond, you'll love these! I already have them and they look incredible!


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

wbassett said:


> Greg if you like Bond, you'll love these! I already have them and they look incredible!


Sounds real good. Thanks for the heads up. Like the Clint Eastwood picture!!


----------

